# My frog room



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

Here is my frog room (well cupboard)

i did have all my frogs in the spare bedroom but the temp have droped so i decided to move them all "under the stairs"

its so much warmer now and i have noticed alot more calling since moving.

let me no what you think


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

It was good until the rainbow coloured pebbles! :2thumb:

Seriously, looking good, I wish I could squeeze all my tanks in a corner somewhere.


----------



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

mate...i no!

thats the wifes fire bellys and i keep telling her about those "kiddie" stones


----------



## superpanda (May 31, 2009)

looks great : victory:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> It was good until the rainbow coloured pebbles! :2thumb:
> 
> Seriously, looking good, I wish I could squeeze all my tanks in a corner somewhere.


We luv rainbow-coloured pebbles!:2thumb:

Not really. *Sigh* reminds me of when I had space to have an actual 'animal room'- although, to be honest, I probably watch them more now they are in my flat's living room. More space would be nice, though- lottery, here we come!:lol2:


----------



## nayj (Jul 26, 2008)

the tanks look great, and the whole setup is very impressive but if theyre all shoved in the cuboard, especially the ones at the back, how do you veiw them in comfort?


----------



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

i can view them all when the door is open...the one at the back is gettin sold this weekend!! :2thumb:


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

my tanks are spread out in my house, got the nocturnal frogs/geckos in the dining room as I turn the lights off in their in the evenings, and the darts tanks are in my front room, so I can view them during the day, and they don't seem bothered by the lights on in the evening in the room, they all retreat to their sleeping areas perfectly happy 

love the tanks in the 'frog room' wish I could have a dedicated area/room :/


----------



## wayne the pain (Dec 28, 2007)

Very nice, one day i will have my own little world to hide away in with my animals :2thumb:


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Great setup!! I wanted to do the same thing under our stairs but the wife thought the toilet would get in the way(women!).I love the rainbow stones, perhaps you could get a bridge for them to swim under as well,:lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

fatlad69 said:


> Great setup!! I wanted to do the same thing under our stairs but the wife thought the toilet would get in the way(women!).I love the rainbow stones, perhaps you could get a bridge for them to swim under as well,:lol2:


And a little humourous 'No Fishing' sign...


----------



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

the missis is gonna av you lot when she see's you dissin her rainbow stones......:lol2:


----------



## stelibertine (Mar 12, 2009)

Look ace Phil, i'll have to nip round and have a look.

A certain Runcorn based pet shop owner tried to sell me your darts before :lol2:


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

Looks good! i'm glad there are lots of other people who have a room just for animals lol, mine will be ready soon yay!! (only tiny though) :2thumb:


----------



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

stelibertine said:


> Look ace Phil, i'll have to nip round and have a look.
> 
> A certain Runcorn based pet shop owner tried to sell me your darts before :lol2:


Quality.....what did he say?

I went and had a word with him on sat and put a advert in the window


----------



## jadeladine (Aug 25, 2008)

philbaines said:


> mate...i no!
> 
> thats the wifes fire bellys and i keep telling her about those "kiddie" stones


 
Hey hey hey!! The stones are FAB and my toads love them. They are TOADALLY fab :lol2:

Not everything has to look like a mini rain forest, just adding a bit of colour :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## geoboy (Jan 5, 2010)

looks awesome! hopefully one day i will be lucky enough to have something like that.


----------



## jadeladine (Aug 25, 2008)

geoboy said:


> looks awesome! hopefully one day i will be lucky enough to have something like that.


I bet your talking about my FBT's arnt you.....yes i know they are. Thanx

xx


----------



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

Girl get ya own thread!

Who are you by the way? following me around will get you locked up!


----------



## tina b (Oct 3, 2007)

your lacking a pair of flavys
o and where the hell did ya get that multi coloured gravel stuff from the local bootsale:whistling2:surely shops still dont stock it:gasp:


----------



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

Even worse.....wilko's!

It seriously needs to go!


----------



## stelibertine (Mar 12, 2009)

philbaines said:


> Quality.....what did he say?
> 
> I went and had a word with him on sat and put a advert in the window


I just went in for some mealies and he said "I can get you some dart frogs if you want them" and i said no and asked if they were yours and he said yes :lol2:


----------



## jadeladine (Aug 25, 2008)

tina b said:


> your lacking a pair of flavys
> o and where the hell did ya get that multi coloured gravel stuff from the local bootsale:whistling2:surely shops still dont stock it:gasp:


 
Hey Tina im not having this! The stones stay, they bring colour into the frogs lives!:naughty:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

jadeladine said:


> Hey Tina im not having this! The stones stay, they bring colour into the frogs lives!:naughty:


 Which is all important- are the frogs named after tellytubbies?:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## jadeladine (Aug 25, 2008)

Ron Magpie said:


> Which is all important- are the frogs named after tellytubbies?:Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
No there not named because i dont know which one is which so that would just be silly :war:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

jadeladine said:


> No there not named because i dont know which one is which so that would just be silly :war:


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Craigbaines (May 28, 2009)

Lmao, funny thread. phil, just slowly start picking out the coloured stones, eventually it will be left with all white ones, if your smart about it she might not notice  surly that will look lil better haha.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

It needs something...


...maybe plastic or resin Disney characters???:whistling2:


----------



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

I was thinking off a dora the explorer figure in there...


----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

Ace room, how many types of frogs do you have? i will starting my frog room this year in the spare bedroom! starting with fire bellied toads (but no coloured pebbles...lol)


----------



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

Well in bottem left i have male and female azureus which im hopin will breed soon as she's gravid.
Top right is empty.
Bottem right is my breeding pair off leucomelas
Top left are my pair off tinc patrica,

Then the big tank in the back is my group off tir-colour,

then the top two are the wifes firebelly toads.


----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

great collection, do you breed them?


----------



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

Im working on it!


----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

good luck with breeding, cant wait to start bilding up my collection, where do you normally get your frogs from, do you know any good breeders? i live in leeds


----------



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

Yer i got a friend whos a breeder,hes not far from liverpool,just off the M62 so only about a hour for you to get there


----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

does he breed african bullfrogs by any chance? the real big guys? i must have one of these.


----------



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

Oh no sorry,just dart frogs


----------



## jadeladine (Aug 25, 2008)

mrblue2008 said:


> Ace room, how many types of frogs do you have? i will starting my frog room this year in the spare bedroom! starting with fire bellied toads (but no coloured pebbles...lol)


 
I give up. You people have no imagination or style!!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

jadeladine said:


> I give up. You people have no imagination or style!!


Hey! Did you miss my post suggesting whimsical and amusing Disney figures for the tank as a tasteful, in-keeping addition?: victory:


----------



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

jadeladine said:


> i give up. You people have no imagination or style!!


 ha ha ha


----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

yes that would look funny with mickey mouse sat in the eco-earth! lol


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

You need to have one of these for your tanks,not some silly pretty pebbles and mermaids,this classy plastic ornament is perfect,very natural too


----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

lol, my horned frog might actually like that!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Hehehehehe!


----------



## asopeoprea (Oct 8, 2009)

great looking setups you have there!


----------



## jadeladine (Aug 25, 2008)

TIMOTHY AND MATILDA said:


> You need to have one of these for your tanks,not some silly pretty pebbles and mermaids,this classy plastic ornament is perfect,very natural too image


 
I actually like this lol


----------



## titwillow (Dec 7, 2009)

Butting in but hey :whistling2: - I found a fabulous drunken frog ornament for sale on one of the online stores yesterday.


----------



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

while were on the subjet...anyone no where i can get those "easter island" head statues or something "jungle ruen or maya"

i cannot find much apart from massive ones that look poop on fleabay


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

titwillow said:


> Butting in but hey :whistling2: - I found a fabulous drunken frog ornament for sale on one of the online stores yesterday.



do you have a link?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

philbaines said:


> while were on the subjet...anyone no where i can get those "easter island" head statues or something "jungle ruen or maya"
> 
> i cannot find much apart from massive ones that look poop on fleabay


Try looking under fish decoration rather than reps etc....fish sites usually have much better decor.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Just had an idea! You could do the tank as 'Barbie meets the FBTs'...


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

here is my frog town in my bedroom :lol2:

and i had the welcome to my pad thing long b4 timothy and matilda got it i just never put it in my tanks


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

ooooooooooooooooooooo we can see inside your bedroom :gasp::blush::lol2::2thumb:


----------



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

do you no one off your RETF has got out off its viv?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

philbaines said:


> do you no one off your RETF has got out off its viv?


You are avoiding the subject! Your understairs area clearly needs Barbie to complete it!:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

Ron Magpie said:


> You are avoiding the subject! Your understairs area clearly needs Barbie to complete it!:lol2::lol2::lol2:


LOL...i shall try my best to get a barbie and i shall put some pics up off barbie getting jiggy with the frogs....lol


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

haha I like the retf calender!
my girlfriend said she was getting me one for 2010!

But... hmmm where is it?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

One of my work colleagues got me a tropical frog calender as a 'secret santa' present. I was well-chuffed!


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> One of my work colleagues got me a tropical frog calender as a 'secret santa' present. I was well-chuffed!


unemployment blows.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

ipreferaflan said:


> unemployment blows.


Sorry mate, it wasn't a 'nahnahnah'- just a friend bought me a present I liked. Prob cost about a pound fiftey, but he bought it cos he knew I'd like it.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> Sorry mate, it wasn't a 'nahnahnah'- just a friend bought me a present I liked. Prob cost about a pound fiftey, but he bought it cos he knew I'd like it.


haha i know. i want one!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

ipreferaflan said:


> haha i know. i want one!


To be honest, I probably like my fireman one better- but that's me :lol2:


----------



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

Ron Magpie said:


> To be honest, I probably like my fireman one better- but that's me :lol2:


Im with you there (apart from mine's tellytubbies) :lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> To be honest, I probably like my fireman one better- but that's me :lol2:


haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa... yeah.. not my thing :whistling2:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

ipreferaflan said:


> haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa... yeah.. not my thing :whistling2:


Hehehe


----------



## Gaz_dbd (Apr 30, 2009)

brilliant looking arrangment, despite me for a second thinking you had tanks on their sides

i hopefully will have most of mine in the same place when i get round to redecorating




fatlad69 said:


> I love the rainbow stones, perhaps you could get a bridge for them to swim under as well,:lol2:


dont forget the bubble blowing fish!!:lol2:


----------

